

Ask HN: What are some good essays/blogs on VCs? - nns

What are some good essays&#x2F;blogs on VCs?
======
mind_heist
David Lee's talk at this year's start up school NY was great:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dt-8Io0i_F4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dt-8Io0i_F4)

------
kcovia
[http://www.avc.com](http://www.avc.com) is excellent. It's Fred Wilson's
person blog (Union Square Ventures).

------
tinkerrr
Paul Graham Essays?
[http://paulgraham.com/articles.html](http://paulgraham.com/articles.html)

